# Whick Koralia for 15UKG/algae?



## nry (8 Oct 2010)

I'm beginning to assume the marginal algae issues in my 15UKG tank (60x30x30) are down to poor flow.

I used to get a noticeable coat on the front glass between weekly water changes and the rocks and wood have slowly got covered with what I can only assume is BBA or similar.

A few weeks back I moved the lily pipe to flow along the front of the glass more instead of directly down the centre of the tank and this has pretty much stopped the weekly build up here, however the plants at the rear of the tank have now got a little bit of filamentous algae showing up which wasn't there with the previous lily pipe position.

For reference the tank is setup as follows:

TetraTec EX600 filter
2x15w T8 tubes (2WPG) currently on for 6hrs a day whilst I try to reduce algae growth
Injected CO2 with inline Boyu diffuser, CO2 up as far as I can without the fish gasping
CO2 on 2hrs before lights
FloraBase substrate
Full EI dosing (KN03, KP04, KS204, Tropica PN)

Going by the ideal flow rate in a planted tank, the TetraTec isn't going to deliver, so hence why I'm now questioning flow.  I think the Koralia Nano is best suited, but advice is welcome


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oct 2010)

Try using a spraybar that covers all the back of your tank to see if the things change.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2010)

Yep, pop a powerhead in there and move it around from week to week to find the sweet spot. I recon you'll see a noticeable difference very quickly.


----------



## nry (8 Oct 2010)

Cheers, would the Koralia Nano be the best choice?  I'm not going for a spraybar, not keen as it is putting equipment in the tank hence the external heater and lily pipes


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2010)

Yeah, i'd say it'll be alright.


----------



## nry (8 Oct 2010)

Cheers, I'll keep an eye out, it's now been replaced with the new HYDOR KORALIA EVO NANO 900 apparently.


----------



## PM (9 Oct 2010)

BTW 60x30x30 = 54 liters / 14 US Gallons / 12 Imperial Gallons. ATD


----------



## Gill (9 Oct 2010)

I would also IME recommend SunSun and Resun equivalents. Have used them in the past and very happy with them. Ebay item 260647886407


----------



## nry (10 Oct 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> BTW 60x30x30 = 54 liters / 14 US Gallons / 12 Imperial Gallons. ATD



Wonder where I got 15 from...


----------



## nry (10 Oct 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> I would also IME recommend SunSun and Resun equivalents. Have used them in the past and very happy with them. Ebay item 260647886407



Cheers, good price:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Resun-Waver-Maker ... 3caf1a7535


----------



## PM (10 Oct 2010)

Also, I have the same size tank and I have a Koralia Nano 900, which produces TONS of flow. Any more would be too much IMO.


----------



## nry (12 Oct 2010)

Got one of the Resun's on order from eBay, can't argue at Â£9.50 delivered from HK who I've used before!

What am I aiming for with flow?  Last night I submerged the lily pipe as opposed to having it partly above the water level, I suspect this in itself would increase flow, and it is still pointed a little towards the front glass instead of the previous straight down the tank position.

Should the Resun be at the other end of the tank pushing the water back down to the outlet to filter pipe or somewhere else?  I have an inline Boyu diffuser which gives a lovely fine mist of bubbles.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Oct 2010)

It's hard to say mate, pop it in and have a look at where the water is or isn't moving. I have my powerhead underneath my lily pipe and the water flows all the way around the tank with very few dead spots.


----------



## nry (12 Oct 2010)

Cheers, having a play seems the best option!


----------

